# 1964 Evinrude Sportwin 9.5hp 14' Lowe w/2 people Won't plane



## thyezer (Jul 16, 2008)

I started asking questions in another post : https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3805
and thought it would be better to create my own topic...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PREVIOUS THREAD INFO:
"Not trying to take over your post...but, I too have a 70's Johnson...
My question:
On the front of the motor, there is a Dial to lean out the motor...

The motor runs, but it just seems like it might be in need of some adjustment...

Anyway...I took the cover off and the connection between the dial and WHEREVER it is supposed to hook to the motor is missing....

ANy ideas on what to look for and possibly how to know when I have it "fine" tuned?

I can upload some pictures to make it more clear...but if they aren't needed, I won't

Thanks! And again...sorry for hijacking your thread!
------------
REPLY:
 The dial on the front of the motor is the low speed needle adjustment knob. To adjust it you need to get the motor operating temperature in a test tank or on the water. Run in gear at around 700-750 RPM. Adjust it until the you reach the highest RPM and smoothest performance you can. You may have to wait 15 to 30 seconds for any change in RPM while adjusting so don't get too aggressive with the adjustment. After reaching the highest RPM and smoothest run, pull knob straight out, off the shaft and reposition it so that the tip on the dial is pointed down. If the low speed needle is way off you can close it and then open it about 1 1/4 turns to get to a starting point. After setting your low speed needle adjustment then you can adjust the idle speed adjustment on the port side to get an idle speed of around 600 RPM.
-------------
Appreciate the response...I am unsure how to make the adjustments with how it is not connected
-----------
REPLY:
I see in the pictures, you have no connection to the carb from the dial on the front of the motor. If you follow the shaft from the dial straight back, it should take you to where the needle enters the carb. If you can, remove the remains from the carb and replace the needle valve with a new one. They cost about $90.00. They are designed to with a weaker middle section to prevent them from being cranked into the carb with too much force. (You would be suprised to see how many people would take a pair of vise grips and try to turn it like they were tightening lug nuts on a car.) If you can not get the old one out easily it may have damaged the seat in the carb. If it is screwed in all the way the motor would not want run smoothly at low idle especially when cold.
-----------
REPLY
Thy, some of those knobs were connected to the carb. via a flexable cable with a brass knob of sorts on the end with a slot cut in it that just set over a t-handle of sorts, some were resesed, (the t-handle), take a close look, you may be able to make a tool from a piece of small tubing.
TURN GENTLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!
---------------
END OF OLD POSTS
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is my situation (and thanks to all who already replied in the previous posts)...
I have a 1964 Evinrude Sportwin 9.5 hp on my 14' Lowe.


I have modified my boat and added weight with (2) 27 series Batteries and the flooring/decking as pictured below. I estimate that extra weight at about 200-250 lbs.

The Lean/Rich button/lever wasn't on my motor when I bought it and recently found out that it isn't connected inside the cowling (pic below).










I went out to my boat yesterday and found that the Choke lever/handle had been broken off (just the plastic head) and is still adjustable from inside the cowling.

So...

It starts fine, but will not plane the boat with (2) people or even myself. A friend said that he thought it wasn't running at a high enough RPM. 

I have not replaced the spark plugs, nor done anything other than run 50:1 mixture with appropriate SeaFoam qty in the 6 Gallon tank.

I am up for some recommendations (Don't say get a bigger motor!) 
1. Can I upgrade the size of the prop? How and with what?
2. Can I check the compression myself? how?
3. How do I determine what my RPM's are if I want to adjust the Lean/Rich lever? (meaning...4500 RPM?)
4. How do I replace the broken off Choke lever? I have googled but cannot find anything other than possibly buying a manual...not the parts though (is this right?)
5. Should this set up be able to plane this boat with even 1 person in it? I am reading around that people are doing so...don't know the accuracy of that though.

Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## nptrash (Jul 16, 2008)

ive been able to get my 9.5 to plane by trimming it a little. there are notches on the transom bracket where you can set this. it has worked pretty good for my 14 ft flat bottom.


----------



## thyezer (Jul 16, 2008)

I have played a little with the trim...but it seems so bad...I can't really tell which "click" / notch is working better than the others. I currently have it set all the way down.

I am going to try and get video of it on THursday (and of the sound of the engine...for RPM purposes).

Thanks!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Not real surprised it doesn't plane you. That is a fairly weak 10 horse motor, and that is a fairly heavy 14 foot boat. I wouldn't bother replacing the linkage between the lean/rich knob, and the carb needle valve if I were you. Once you get it adjusted once, I see no reason to change it again, unless you encounter a severe altitude change. 

To check compression, you need a compression tester. Any auto parts store will know what you are talking about, and I think many have a tool loaner program, so you could borrow one. All you do is unscrew the spark plug, screw in the tester, and turn the motor over. Good compression is over 105 or so PSI. But, even more importantly, you want them to be the same, or real close to such on both cylinders. 

We can't tell you anything about what prop you need until you get a tach. Then, what you do is find out what RPM your motor is turning when you are at WOT. If it is within the recommended range, there isn't much you can do, but if it is redlining, you need a bit more pitch, as your motor is running out of RPMs, before it runs out of power. If it is below the recommended, you need a prop with less pitch, as it is trying to spin something that has more thrust than it can spin. If I remember correctly, 1 pitch in prop angle will change your motor about 200 RPM. For a cheap tach, I would recommend a Tiny Tach. It is about 40 bucks, and works by wrapping wires around the spark plug. Therefor, it can be easily removed and run on different 2 or 4 stroke motors. Or, if you are a musician, you can pull out your tuner, and I can pull out a chart that shows how many RPM your motor is turning at a given note. Sounds crazy, but it works with all engines.


----------



## thyezer (Jul 16, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Or, if you are a musician, you can pull out your tuner, and I can pull out a chart that shows how many RPM your motor is turning at a given note. Sounds crazy, but it works with all engines.



Very cool...I went and found this:
https://www.tunelab-world.com/rpmsound.html

I am gonna try this...
Thanks!

Andy


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 19, 2008)

i don't know if i would expect a boat that heavy to plane with a 9.5... maybe try some prop work but even then thats a pretty heavy boat for that size engine, so its hard to say if it even should plane.


----------

